# Zipp Wheels



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought a ROAD magazine and on the back cover, there is a Orbea Orca ad in 09 blue with Zipp wheels. But the logo on the Zipp wheels says Zipp Orbea limited edition, I was wondering if anyone knows are those wheels avaliable to buy or how much they are? It looks like Zipp 404 wheels.

Thanks


----------

